# Other health news_Part 3 24/02/09



## Admin (Feb 24, 2009)

*The gene that could grow new teeth*
A breakthrough by scientists could see dentures bite the dust. Researchers have pinpointed the gene that governs the production of tooth enamel, raising the tantalising possibility of people one day growing extra teeth when needed. At the very least, it could cut the need for painful fillings.

*An egg a day could keep your blood pressure down*
Starting the day on an egg could keep your blood pressure in check, research suggests. Scientists have shown that eggs produce proteins that mimic the action of powerful blood pressure-lowering drugs.

*Why women can?t read maps and men can?t find their keys*
Scientists believe the reason the sexes differ is due to their different roles in evolution. Men had to hunt and stalk their prey, so became skilled at navigation, while women foraged for food and so became good at spotting fruits and nuts close by.

*Cancer screening risks 'being ignored'*
Women undergoing routine breast cancer screening are not being warned of the risks, with many tests ending in unnecessary treatment, leading health professionals say. In a letter to The Times, 23 signatories criticise the Government's ?unethical? failure to provide women with the full facts in the NHS programme of checks for all women aged 50 to 70. Instead, it offers leaflets that ?do not come close to telling the truth?, the health specialists claim.

*London tops cervical cancer study*
The eight primary care trusts with the highest incidence of a type of cervical cancer in the South East are in London, new research has found. It found high rates of squamous cell cervical cancer were linked to deprivation, smoking and teenage pregnancy rates.

*Show us figures, Nice is ordered*
The Government's drugs rationing body, Nice, has been ordered to release the calculations it used to deny thousands of patients with thinning bones treatment on the NHS with an osteoporosis drug.

*World's first as doctors find cure for patient allergies*
Children with severe peanut allergies have been cured in the world's first successful treatment for the potentially fatal disorder, doctors have announced.

*Lifestyle 'doubles stroke risk'*
Unhealthy lifestyles are associated with more than double the risk of a stroke, a UK study has reported. Smoking, drinking too much alcohol, not taking enough exercise and eating few vegetables and little fruit contribute to the chances of a stroke, it found.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2009)

Admin said:


> *Lifestyle 'doubles stroke risk'*
> Unhealthy lifestyles are associated with more than double the risk of a stroke, a UK study has reported. Smoking, drinking too much alcohol, not taking enough exercise and eating few vegetables and little fruit contribute to the chances of a stroke, it found.



My Mum, bless her, never smoked, didn't drink, could walk several miles with bags of heavy shopping (didn't drive), and ate mostly fruit and vegetables. She had a stroke a few years back and now has vascular dementia - sometimes life just isn't fair!


----------

